# "The Tide(s)" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 26, 2015)

Kindly join us in putting our hands together to congratulate *Terry D* for his winning entry,*"Tidal Tales".

*Terry will receive this month's Laureate award and has the honor of selecting our next prompt.




Kudos for a stellar piece and a well deserved win, my friend. I sincerely hope you'll become a regular, your entries are always outstanding but too far between. Superbly well done!


----------



## Terry D (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks, Lisa. I had fun with this one.


----------



## escorial (Aug 26, 2015)

well done


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 26, 2015)

Congratulations Terry.  I already did this in the wrong thread - story of my life


----------



## Ariel (Aug 26, 2015)

I got my threads mixed up.  Congratulations Terry!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 26, 2015)

Way to go, Terry! Excellent piece, it got my vote.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 26, 2015)

There were many great poems this month, and the voting was tight. I'm honored folks liked my science-packed little verse. I've always found that star gazing brings out my inner poet.


----------



## -xXx- (Aug 26, 2015)

_**link alert
*i were worm-holed to march, or somesuch.
not that i don't appreciate white rabbits on occasion
_

beautiful images!
congrats!

I pulled 3 lines from your work to quote here,
and thought better of it.
Delicate, powerful, enduring, dynamic...you painted it.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 26, 2015)

Congratulations Terry! Fabulous work!!!! YEAAAAH!!!!


----------



## aj47 (Aug 26, 2015)

Well-penned, Terry.  Conga rats!

I entered anonymously to see how well I'd do.  About the same, it looks like.  That's comforting.


----------



## Caragula (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice one Terry, you got my vote too.


----------



## am_hammy (Aug 27, 2015)

Great job Terry! You had a lovely poem which I enjoyed very much and had gotten my vote. You deserve it and thank you for sharing it with us ^_^

Love me some stargazing!


----------



## rcallaci (Aug 27, 2015)

congrats terry- excellant poem a winner on all counts


----------

